# Please help with boat situation



## V10-guy (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello all, and thanks for letting me on your forum. I am in the process of moveing to minot ND and am in need of a little help. I am moveing from missouri and have just bought a new boat a couple months ago. Now my job is takeing me to Minot, and I am beeing told by some of the guys up around minot that my boat is too small, and to just sell it. Others are telling me my boat is just fine and to go ahead and bring it. First off let me say that i have no idea what i will be fishing for, or where I will be fishing at. I would assume public lakes around minot and mabey an hour or so each direction. I hear that walleye is the best eating fish in ND, so that is probably what i will be going after. I am a guy that fishes to catch fish to eat. My boat is practicaly brand new, and I hate to sell it if it will work up there. My boat is an 1860 alumacraft with 60hp four stroke and 80 lb thrust minkota riptide. The boat is an all welded boat with sprayed in liner, and its 18 feet long and 60 inches wide at the bottom. The problem is that my boat is more like a bass boat than a deep runabout. What do you guys think, is this a go or no go situation. I leave soon for minot, and kinda need to know what to do with my boat. Tanks Bill


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't know what the water conditions are there, but that boat should be fine anywhere. Just use your head and get off the water before bad weather hits. Unless you going out on the Ocean or Great Lakes, you should be fine


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

you will be just fine. Been out on oahe in a 16' alot no problems. What your really going to need to start looking at is ice fishing gear.


----------



## V10-guy (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, I was really beginning to think Ihad messed up. I will be really glad if I can use my boat as I really like the way it is set up. As for the ice fishing, I guess that will be OK, I really know nothing about it though. I have been looking at the garrison area as far as where I want to live. I think that garrison might be a cool place to live because of the lake . If I could find a lot available to build on that had water frontage, that would be awsome. It looks like it will be minot or garrison probably. Anyways, thanks for all the help guys, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm guessing their reference point is Lake Sakakawea. I haven't been on the lake but from what I have seen when the wind whips up it can get pretty choppy. Still an 18 foot boat should be fine.except in the nastiest weather. I've seen plenty of 18 footers on the big lake.

The only other issue might be that your boat won't go 150 mph so it wont be fashionable..................... oke:


----------



## V10-guy (Aug 14, 2011)

I wasnt worried about the boat not beeing long enough. I was worries about it not being deep enough. Kinda worried about it being a little shallow sided for chop. Oh well I will just have to use a little common sence I guess.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You'll be fishing Sakakawea a lot being from Minot. It's got a big learning curve essentially because of it's size and how the fish move. But like mentioned, just keep an eye out for wind blowing over 25 mph and stay close to the bays/landings.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

deeper v's are nice but no need to ditch what you already have before you get up there and see what works for you...I spent a lot of time on the big open waters of Lake of the Woods in a little (now)16' Lund runabout with Grandpa's reliable old 20 HP Mercury...including time out at 16 mile reef in some big rollers (hey I was young and capable and brave (dumb) and the walleyes were biting--limits in 4 drift passes (the old LOW limit of 10 'eyes)

you can always sell or trade it if you decide you want something better suited to your new circumstances


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Also keep in mind the rivers around Minot. Sometimes on them shallow is better. You can always buy another boat for the bigger water. A guy can never have too many boats.................... :thumb:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I also fished LOW with a 16ft and worked my way up to 18.5 ft.

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=76738&start=0&hilit=3+generations+of+walleye+boats


----------



## dadork (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi, I just wanted to share with you my experience with a bass type boat. I live between two pretty large lakes in northern michigan and do a lot of walleye fishing. I had a 17' with a 115hp and rigged it best I was able to fish for walleye and it served me okay. I had bought it used because the price was right. It was a little difficult to fish walleye because you're sitting so high off the water and your rod holders, also moving around from the back deck to the front of the boat becomes a chore if you're running more than two rods. Another problem becomes chop washing over the bow and keeping you're feet wet. It is doable but not very accommodating. One time, coming back in after the wind kicked up, because the bow is so low to the water it pretty much plowed under an oncoming wave. I would recommend selling it and getting a V-hull, just my opinion!


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

I may be young and "able" or "dumb" but I fish my 15' w/ a 35 hp. on lakes from Winnie, red, to the Missouri in SD... If you keep your head on right an 18' boat is fully capable of anything smaller than the great lakes....


----------

